# What about a Starter Kit?



## StormyMoon (May 20, 2010)

For people who are new to Goats and will be bringing their new babies home what would you recommend that would be necessary for all new Goat owners to have on hand before their goats are brought home?

I know everyone is different, and will suggest different things. But this is why I am asking so I can see different view points.

Like for every cat or dog you need something to get started so I am asking what would a person need to get started with goats ?

What would be most important to be on your top 10 list of things you must have..?


----------



## patandchickens (May 20, 2010)

Really really good fences

LOL

But, seriously 


Pat


----------



## StormyMoon (May 20, 2010)

The original owner of my land had horses so they have 6ft horse fence up is there anything I should do like put maybe some other type of fence over it?

Its really sturdy I have walked around pushed and wiggled and nothing budged there are 0 gaps no holes under the fence either.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 20, 2010)

Glad you asked, this is something I need to work on too - but the fencing thing should be taken care of.  Hoping for doelings in June!


----------



## goat lady (May 21, 2010)

housing for when it storms or winter months. Food and water pails. Food, hay and hay racks. Things for them to play and climb on.   Lots of love.


----------



## bheila (May 21, 2010)

Good fencing
Shelter
A vet that is knowledgeable about goats
Source of hay, grain and loose minerals
Water bucket, mineral holder, hay holder/rack
Know how to trim hooves, hoof trimmers
Stanchion
Dry storage for supplies
What you need to know or have can depend on the breed you want and how much you want to spend or do yourself.


----------



## StormyMoon (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for all the info this really helps


----------



## StormyMoon (May 22, 2010)

I meant to ask is there anything you put in their water out side to keep mosquitoes down they are horrible around here during the summer?

Or just refresh very often?


----------



## ThornyRidge (May 23, 2010)

If you are only talking a few goats I would get myself a few 2.5 gallon plastic buckets and keep them clean and put a couple inside your shelter/barn and dump them and fill with fresh water at least morning and night.. maybe more if it is hot in summer.  Goats are finicky about there water and won't drink anything that is dirty, contaminated or just looks yucky!  I keep extra buckets on hand to rotate out when I wash and sanatize them every so often.


----------

